# 7 gallon nano tank. Rescape 10/18



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi people!!! i just bought a 3 gallon nano tank i believe or was it 2? i bought a 9 watt jebo light for it and a mini filter. i will be getting my co2 glass diffuser in a couple of weeks and i will be having a diy co2 for this tank. what do you guys recommend for this tank that will look nice? suggestions?? :icon_redf


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

what substrate is that? do you plan on dosing ferts? 

Small plants (obviously) will be your best choice... i'm in favor of large rocks and mosses, personally. 

You can also make some great aquascapes with Anubias Barteri v.Nana or many of the Cryptocoryne sp. as a base. 

More pointedly, what are you planning to keep in there for livestock? a tank that small you pretty much have to go with either shrimp, endler's or a betta.

Edit: Properly set up and cared for (with heavy planting) you could also do a *single* Dwarf Puffer (aka. Indian Dwarf Puffer, Malabar Puffer, Pea Puffer) Species name Carinotetraodon Travancoricus. This is the smallest puffer species at only 1"-1.5" long maximum size. 

Gotta be careful about your supplier though, as oft times some unscrupulous or unknowing businesses will try to sell you a Figure Eight or Green Spotted puffer instead of the DP.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Walking_Target said:


> what substrate is that? do you plan on dosing ferts?
> 
> Small plants (obviously) will be your best choice... i'm in favor of large rocks and mosses, personally.
> 
> ...


my substrate is currently flourite black mixed with gravel. im dosing any ferts yet because i have no plants. right now i am just cycling the tank until i know what i want. i am going to put amano shrimps in there i think or 10 rummynose tetras.. jk!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> my substrate is currently flourite black mixed with gravel. im dosing any ferts yet because i have no plants. right now i am just cycling the tank until i know what i want. i am going to put amano shrimps in there i think or *10 rummynose tetras*.. jk!


lol i was about to shoot you 

i think a few downoi would look nice along with a couple of stems and some moss on a branch.


----------



## tremendotron (May 21, 2008)

I've seen a few tiny plants in the LFS lately, "micro swords" and the like. Those might look good.

A tiny piece of driftwood with some moss might be nice, or a nice rock.

I have watersprite in my 3-gallon at work... it grows so quickly that it grew right into the hood.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have some Echolaris Belem that would look wonderful as a foreground grass if your interested. PM me if interested.
Here is a pic of it. :icon_wink


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

i choked on my coffee when i saw 10 rummynose! shrimp or a betta i would say.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok heres my current layout for the tank. these were the only rocks i had that fitted in the tank. im planning on getting dwarf hairgrass on the back and the foreground will have dwarf babytears next week or so. what do you think?


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Good start!

You're going to need more light than that to grow HC (aka dwarf baby tears) well. I have the same tank (see sig) with HC in it and have 27w over mine. I did something similar with HC, DHG and Pellia.

Good luck! Keep the thread updated.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Solstice said:


> Good start!
> 
> You're going to need more light than that to grow HC (aka dwarf baby tears) well. I have the same tank (see sig) with HC in it and have 27w over mine. I did something similar with HC, DHG and Pellia.
> 
> Good luck! Keep the thread updated.


thanks for the info Solstice:icon_wink do you have any updated pics of your 3 gallon tank to show me??:hihi:


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd be happy to show you pics but after being moved 3 times (office to office to home to office) everything got uprooted and went to hell.  It's currentlg undergoing a major rescape, but I'll have pics in a month or so! roud:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok heres my future tank. i might make it like this. i think its pretty cool. i dont know... the light green will be blyxa, the brownn stuff is the driftwood i already have with moss and java fern covering it. and the swiggly dark green color is a carpet plant that i cant think of. any suggestions? thoughts?


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

HC or Glosso maybe?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

plantoon said:


> HC or Glosso maybe?


can hc or gloss be grown well with 3 wpg?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> can hc or gloss be grown well with 3 wpg?


Yes.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Ebichua said:


> Yes.


Not when that 3wpg is only 9 watts. The WPG rules does not apply to nano or very large tanks. I think you better look at upgrading that light quite a bit if you want to grow HC well. I'd say you really want a minimum of 18w and preferably more.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Solstice said:


> Not when that 3wpg is only 9 watts. The WPG rules does not apply to nano or very large tanks. I think you better look at upgrading that light quite a bit if you want to grow HC well. I'd say you really want a minimum of 18w and preferably more.


ok thanks Solstice for the info. i will use my desk clip on light with a 15 watt or a 20 watt compact flourescent bulb.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

ddtran46 said:


> ok thanks Solstice for the info. i will use my desk clip on light with a 15 watt or a 20 watt compact flourescent bulb.


Now you're talkin


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok i just bought a pot of dwarf hairgrass from my lfs. Currently it looks kinda "ugly" so i am placing it in my 10 gallon for now until it gets healthy. I am also waiting for my aquarium tweezers and co2 glass diffuser i just ordered off ebay.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the way that Jebo lamp looks... but I can't find one like it anywhere! Where did you get it?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Church said:


> I like the way that Jebo lamp looks... but I can't find one like it anywhere! Where did you get it?


thanks. i got it at my lfs for 15.99. the bad thing about it is that its only 9 watts. i dont think that could grow hc, so i might upgrade once i get the mooney.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I would remove the towel to start. Maybe a low light tank would be best. you can use Anubias petite, or anubias micro, crypt, and m. minuitia as a foreground. Some marimoballs cut up to look like mounds. If you really want moss maybe something that is not too invasive, like fissidens.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I would remove the towel to start. Maybe a low light tank would be best. you can use Anubias petite, or anubias micro, crypt, and m. minuitia as a foreground. Some marimoballs cut up to look like mounds. If you really want moss maybe something that is not too invasive, like fissidens.


 i kinda like the towel there IMO, but ill think about taking it out do you think i can grow dwarf hairgrass? i just bought a pot and dont know if i can grow it or not.

do you guys think this will fit for my tank? my tank is 12 inches long. 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...3410/cl0/coralifefreshwater9miniaqualight2x9w


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i just got a 7 gallon for 20 bucks!!! i just tore up this tank and finished setting up the 7 gallon. looks alot nicer and more space.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

congrat ddtran46, it will looks more nicer if you post some pic


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

plantoon said:


> congrat ddtran46, it will looks more nicer if you post some pic


in time ill post the pics once i get everything i want. i am going to get a mini canister filter for this tank and maybe a new light this week. i also need to buy some parts to make a pressurized co2 system.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok heres an update of my tank. just waiting till friday to get my hc and going pressurized soon. currently i have a 27 watt lamp(not sure of the brand) over my 7 gallon nano. will light this be efficient for my tank?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

YOUR GOING PRESSURIZED IN A 2 GALLON TANK? Crazy. Anyway, sweet set-up you got there.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks beautiful... Good job so far!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> YOUR GOING PRESSURIZED IN A 2 GALLON TANK? Crazy. Anyway, sweet set-up you got there.


its a 7 gallon. im going to have a paintball co2 system ready by a couple of weeks once my shipment comes. idk.. i mihgt put it in here or my 20 gallon long and put a diy one in the 7 gallon


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i added another rock to my tank and added some leftover flourite sand i have. I think it looks much better IMO. Going to the petstore today and buying some hc. cant wait!!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dammmnn... they didnt have my hc. i guess i have to wait till wed or fri cause thats the days they get new shipments.


----------



## Syncmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks really nice! I think it would look even better with a black background...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Syncmaster said:


> Looks really nice! I think it would look even better with a black background...


i do have a background. i just took it out because i had a water stain i had to clean on the back of the tank. im too lazy to put it back on


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok just got hc.


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

looking good  the plants should fill in nicely especially with pressurized CO2


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

try spreading it out more. like 1-2 plantlets. it'll grow in much faster


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

chris127 said:


> try spreading it out more. like 1-2 plantlets. it'll grow in much faster


 im too lazy to do that. haha. plantlets? whats that?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's going to be very nice. Looks bigger than 3 gal. Love the last photo.:icon_cool


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> It's going to be very nice. Looks bigger than 3 gal. Love the last photo.:icon_cool


haha its a 7 gallon. dont know how to change the title.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh..heheh, go to your first post, hit edit, and change it in the title section.:wink:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i seperated the hc more. 
















better?


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

i dont think this hits me as much as it would if you sloped the substrate, without the slope the visualization goes directly to the left side of the tank, i also feel you should try moving the rocks closer to each other just imo tho


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Separate the HC more if you want it to fill in faster.

Which LFS did you get it from, by the way?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Separate the HC more if you want it to fill in faster.
> 
> Which LFS did you get it from, by the way?


i bought the HC from this fish store called Exotic aquariums. only 5.99 a pot


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ddtran46 said:


> i bought the HC from this fish store called Exotic aquariums. only 5.99 a pot


Ahh, Exotic. A friend works there. Not sure if he still does. 

1)How'd you get the 7g for only $20? And 2) Where'd you get that rock?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Ahh, Exotic. A friend works there. Not sure if he still does.
> 
> 1)How'd you get the 7g for only $20? And 2) Where'd you get that rock?


haha. i got the 7 gallon at a different fish store called Jojos Aquarium(my favorite). It was on sale i think. I just saw it today for 30 bucks . I got the rock at this one pet store called Petclub. it was only $1.20 a pound, they also have those rocks at exotic and jojos for like over 3 bucks a pound.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

FINALLLLYYYY!!! im presurized!!! woot woot!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome. Big cylinder or paintball?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> ok just got hc.


 
What kind of filter is this. The tank looks great I still think you need to use smaller pieces of HC for it to spread quicker. I will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Awesome. Big cylinder or paintball?


paintball. haha..better than nothing


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

rekles75 said:


> What kind of filter is this. The tank looks great I still think you need to use smaller pieces of HC for it to spread quicker. I will be keeping an eye on this one.


its a zoomed canister filter 501:thumbsup:


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice one ..
wat r the dimension's..
and How much U paid for Co2 System Im talking about only Cylinder and regulator Not Glass Stuffs


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

my dimensions are 16x9.5x11 i think.
i got my paintball tank for like 10 bucks on craigslist and 3.50 to fill up


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

wtf Only 10 bucks :| Cylinder regulator and valve 
too cheap man..


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ddtran46 said:


> my dimensions are 16x9.5x11 i think.
> i got my paintball tank for like 10 bucks on craigslist and 3.50 to fill up





asimkhatri said:


> wtf Only 10 bucks :| Cylinder regulator and valve
> too cheap man..



I don't think he means the regulator and valve...just the cylinder.


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

Iam asking about this pressurized Co2 setup whole complete without bubble counter and Diffuser


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

asimkhatri said:


> Iam asking about this pressurized Co2 setup whole complete without bubble counter and Diffuser


Cylinder, regulator, solenoid = ~$120 I'm guessing.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

umm cylinder i got for 10, regulator free, no selenoid, needle valve 15, adaptor 26. so.. around 50-60 for me.


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, 3.50 is pretty spendy. I do not know how long that will last you but I get a 10# bottle filled for 10-17 bucks depending on where I take it. Best deal is a store that sells keg supplies at least in SD


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

c_sking said:


> Wow, 3.50 is pretty spendy. I do not know how long that will last you but I get a 10# bottle filled for 10-17 bucks depending on where I take it. Best deal is a store that sells keg supplies at least in SD


how much for a cylinder there?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

heres a 2 week update








hc pearling!!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok here is a month and a half update. I think its getting better.








My amano shrimps(im trying to be a pro at photography like everyone else:icon_lol


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

nice progress!!
btw how strong is the flow coming out of the spraybar?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hyphination said:


> nice progress!!
> btw how strong is the flow coming out of the spraybar?


im not sure how strong it is. All i know is that it is strong enough to make a circulation in the water:icon_roll


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow man your tank looks amazing.. where did you get that tank?? I want one..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks. i got this tank at my lfs on sale for 20 dollars.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> thanks. i got this tank at my lfs on sale for 20 dollars.


Yea I saw that. I just hit up JoJo's website also. Shame they don't ship...
I might have to get my uncle to pick one up and ship it to me :icon_lol:
Was there a brand name on anything on the tank?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Down_Shift said:


> Yea I saw that. I just hit up JoJo's website also. Shame they don't ship...
> I might have to get my uncle to pick one up and ship it to me :icon_lol:
> Was there a brand name on anything on the tank?


umm. im not sure about the brand, sorry.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

its a picotope toms aquarium i think?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow I love this scape. Awesome tank :thumbsup:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Wow I love this scape. Awesome tank :thumbsup:


 thanks mizu-chan


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

very nice, glad so see its filling in nicely.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok...I think i am done with this tank. I will tear up this tank and do something else with this tank. Maybe only hc in this tank.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks great, how do you like the 501 for that size tank?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

the filter works great for the tank. I suggest that you take out the carbon bag that it comes with and put your own. I used those aquaclear bags and filled it up with carbon. This gave more flow than the original bags.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is my 7 gallon tank now. What do you think?








and here are the extra hc


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I like the scape, but I'm not too sure about that one rock dead in the middle.
Looks great though, can't wait for it to fill in!


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh no I loved this thread until I saw you started fresh - things were looking so great! Keeps it fun though if you are continually changing things.

Do you have any plans to sell your HC?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with mizu, maybe you should lean the center rock to the left some


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

welchrock said:


> Oh no I loved this thread until I saw you started fresh - things were looking so great! Keeps it fun though if you are continually changing things.
> 
> Do you have any plans to sell your HC?


Lol. I like the scape before also. I was getting tired of it so i wanted to make it a little different. My hc...I threw it away:icon_cry:


----------

